# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  УЗИ! Вы "ЗА" или "ПРОТИВ"

## Ramadana

Поделитесь, почему у вас сложилось то или иное мнение!

----------


## kazangi

я не за, но и не против - где-то посередине. Я против слишком частого его использования, и когда его делают для развлечения или когда врач не хочет напрягаться и думать сам. Но в тоже время лучше сделать узи, чем "на глаз" определять патологии, которых нет и отправлять беременных на кесарево, а детям назначать сильнодействующие лекарства.

----------


## kiara

Я совершенно против раннего УЗИ, если что-то не так на ранних сроках, то организм сам подаст сигнал... 
К тому же - информативность УЗИ весьма преувеличена - верная трактовка результатов зависит от опыта врача, часто результат толкуется очень субъективно, один врач считает, что это плохо, другой - что норм...Вопрос чувствительности аппаратуры - тоже не последнее дело. 
Вобщем - у меня мнение не однозначное и в нем больше "против", чем "за". Одно УЗИ, пожалуй можно сделать. Все остальное - баловство и перестраховка, ненужное беспокойство и себя и малыша. 
Это, конечно,все  верно для здоровой беременности.

----------


## Ramadana

Спасибо за комментарии. Я сама против УЗИ по большей части!
Также есть много ссылок на эту тему. вот парочка:
http://babystar007.narod.ru/EPB.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTaDxHPVYTA

----------


## Noireverte

А также вот:

http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?215

----------


## Polixenia

Я за УЗИ, но чтобы его делал профессионал, коих в Калуге очень мало. По этой причине я это обследование делала в Москве, в Центре акушерства и гинекологии на Опарина, у одного из лучших врачей, не побоюсь этого слова, страны. 

Раннее УЗИ тоже нужно, мое мнение. Просто когда я лежала на сохранении, со мной в палате была девочка, которая только после первого УЗИ на сроке 10 недель узнала, что носит мертвого ребенка. Причем не одну неделю. Плод в матке уже начал разлагаться. Однако никаких признаков этого процесса не было: ни выделений, ни болезненных ощущений. У нее даже токсикоз все это время был. То есть все признаки обычной беременности присутствовали. Так что если бы не УЗИ, неизвестно, чем все это закончилось бы для здоровья девушки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Это из недавно прочитанного про УЗИ:

_Большое спасибо за перевод Наталье Бондаренко (metafrasi)!
Оригинал статьи health.gather.com/viewArticle.action ._
Найдено в сообществе http://community.livejournal.com/solo_rody

_Думаете, ультразвук безопасен для детей?_

Исследования показывают, что у людей, подвергавшихся воздействию ультразвука, уровень перинатальной смертности возрастает в четыре раза, увеличивается уровень риска повреждения мозга, дислексии, задержки развития речи, эпилепсии и трудности обучения.
•    В группе, подвергавшейся воздействию ультразвука, уровень перинатальной смертности возрос в четыре раза.  (Исследование с участием 2 475 женщин, проведенное Davies et al., 1993); «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today).
•    Исследование 1984г. показывает, что у детей, подвергавшихся воздействию ультразвука, чаще развивалась дислексия, а в два раза чаще происходила задержка речевого развития по неизвестным причинам. (Stark et al 1984); «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today); "Влияние частого применения ультразвука во время беременности: рандомизируемое контролируемое исследование".
•    Дети мужского пола, подвергавшиеся воздействию ультразвука, были наиболее склонны к проявлению признаков повреждения мозга. Journal Epidemiology декабрь 2001.
•    Младенцы, подвергшиеся воздействию ультразвука, более склонны к развитию эпилепсии и трудностям в обучении. «Ультразвук. Реферативный журнал» (Ultrasound Abstracts).
•    Младенцы мужского пола, прошедшие два или более УЗИ, были на 32% более склонны к леворукости (что предположительно свидетельствует о повреждении мозга). «Ультразвук. Реферативный журнал» (Ultrasound Abstracts).
•    Через четыре часа после ультразвука у млекопитающих гибель клеток увеличивается в два раза, а уровень деления клеток падает на 22%, и исследователи полагают, что у людей результаты аналогичны. «Ультразвук. Реферативный журнал» (Ultrasound Abstracts).
•    Риск невынашивания существенно возрастает среди женщин, проводящих УЗИ-диагностику более 20 часов в неделю. (Taskinen et al., 1990); «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today).
•    Дети с серьезными проблемами, подвергавшиеся воздействию ультразвука, умирали чаще, чем дети, не подвергавшиеся такому воздействию и имевшие серьезные проблемы. ); «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today)
•    Младенцы с задержкой роста, подвергавшиеся воздействию ультразвука, в три раза чаще направлялись в отделение интенсивной терапии, чем младенцы с ограничением роста, не  подвергавшиеся воздействию ультразвука. «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today)
•    У женщин, проходивших УЗИ-диагностику, риск преждевременных родов повышается в два раза. (Lorenz et al., 1990); ); «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today)
•    Исследователи, разработавшие ультразвук, допускали возможность нанесения вреда в результате его применения и категорически не рекомендовали его использование применительно к детям до 3 месяцев. «Акушерство сегодня» (Midwifery Today)
•    Клетки, подвергнутые единственной дозе ультразвука, проявляют ненормальные свойства на протяжении десяти поколений после облучения. «Акушерство сегодня»  (Midwifery Today)
•    Ультразвук оказывает влияние на расчетный вес плода, вес органов, иммунные системы и кровяные пластинки, позволяющие крови свертываться. Исследователи уверены, что для выхода на поверхность проблем, связанных с применением ультразвука – включая возможность рака, лейкемии и врожденных пороков развития – может потребоваться до 20 лет.  «Ультразвук. Реферативный журнал» (Ultrasound Abstracts); "Влияние частого применения ультразвука во время беременности: рандомизируемое контролируемое исследование".
•    У мышей, подвергнутых влиянию ультразвука, отмечается замедление функций мозга и снижение двигательной и поисковой.  "Влияние облучения плода ультразвуком на поведение взрослой мыши."
•    В результате газовой кавитации ультразвука увеличивается производство свободных радикалов в амниотической жидкости и плазме крови. Также это способствует вероятному механизму повреждения ДНК. Crum et al (1987); Ellisman et al (1987)
•    Поскольку головы младенцев имеют цилиндрическую (вытянутую? – прим.пер.) форму, излучение от ультразвука усиливается и может привести к тому, что некоторые части мозга могут подвергнуться облучению слишком высокой интенсивности. "Сдержанный подход к получению изображения плода и новорожденного при помощи ультразвука" (A Prudent Approach to Ultrasound Imaging of the Fetus and Newborn) by Kenneth Taylor, M.D.
•    Даже если приведенные данные не заставили вас задуматься, как насчет такого факта: ультразвук измеряется в 100 децибел in utero (в утробе), что эквивалентно нахождению ребенка на платформе метро в то время, когда поезд с ревом приближается и со скрежетом останавливается. «Нью Сайентист» (New Scientist).  Как отмечает один автор, некоторые оперные певцы могут разбить стекло при помощи звука своего голоса, а это всего лишь пример того, как действует медленная звуковая волна… Но в УЗИ применяются волны ультравысоких частот, бомбардирующие ребенка с чрезвычайно высокой скоростью. «Нью Сайентист» (New Scientist).
Возможно, наиболее ироничной и аргументированной будет цитата одного из представителей медицинской элиты Йеля (доктора Кеннета Тэйлора, доктора медицины, профессора диагностической радиологии и главы отделения ультразвука медицинского факультета Йельского университета), который говорит: «Я бы не подпустил никого с датчиком [ультразвуковым зондом]к голове моего ребенка…». "Сдержанный подход к получению изображения плода и новорожденного при помощи ультразвука" (A Prudent Approach to Ultrasound Imaging of the Fetus and Newborn) by Kenneth Taylor, M.D.

- Составлено ICPA 23 ноября 2008г.

----------


## kazangi

как-то слишком пессимистично, это ж сколько раз надо сделать узи, чтоб начались такие перемены?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я тоже где-то посередине про УЗИ. Однозначно не "Против", особенно если есть показания, но только в этом случае. Если уровень здоровья у человека хороший, самочувствие хорошее, ничего не беспокоит, анализы хорошие, то максимум, мне видится, сделать одно узи за беременность, если вообще делать. У меня вот тревожность в первую беременность зашкаливала, узи было сделано много, о чем жалею сильно.
Конкретно была ситуация в 4 недели беременности, когда там еще все микроскопическое такое, и мне в престижной московской клинике (по крутой страховке) провели узи в 4 (!) недели (зачем??), нашли малюсенькую отслойку, которую, как я понимаю, на более примитивной аппаратуре никто бы и не заметил, но тут же им прямые деньги, исследовать-лечить, можно много вытянуть из страховой. А я так растерялась, что даже легла на сохранение на 2 недели, насмотрела опять же всего, впечатлилась и начала читать про разное. 
Сейчас у меня мнение такое, что да, наукой нужно пользоваться, но не слепо доверять ей. Организм мудрее науки, особенно учитывая, что наука не всесильна и не всезнайна. Особенно в деле зачатия и беременности иногда такая картина, что лезут со шпателем и стамеской в божественную канцелярию. Сейчас мы тут вам все исправим, евроремонт сделаем. И сажают женщину на всю беременность на гормоны, на всякий случай, как бы что не случилось, а потом проблемы со здоровьем у обоих, зато выносили. И сложно сказать, а выносили ли бы без вмешательств. Может, да, а, может, нет. В общем, вопрос жутко сложный.

Я за разумный подход. Хорошее самочувствие, есть уверенность в ресурсе своего организма (ЗОЖ, йога, любые оздоровительные практики, ура!) - лучше без узи, есть тревожность и надо удостовериться до такой степени, что прям аж спать не можете и от страха коленки сводить, то лучше сделать разик, чем так себя изводить. Но надо помнить, что иногда результаты узи не показательны. Сколько случаев, когда ставили синдром Дауна по узи, а рождался нормальный ребенок, а каково матери? Ох. 

Ну и еще такой момент про вот конкретно разные институты и Опарина в частности. Буквально недавно об этом разговаривали встрече беременных. Есть такое мнение, что где-где а в разных НИИ акушерства и прочих специализированных роддомах специалисты именно по патологиям, по серьезным вещам, они привыкли к определенному сценарию, что надо спасать, и родить максимально естественно и без вмешательств там сложнее, чем в простом затрапезном рд с зановесочками в рюшечку. Но это чисто по родам.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> как-то слишком пессимистично, это ж сколько раз надо сделать узи, чтоб начались такие перемены?


Согласна, страху в статье нагоняется, будь здоров. Но есть знакомые, которые делали узи больше 10 раз за беременность. 3 плановых, плюс 3 дня себя и для фотографии, плюс еще там что-то заподозрили и сделали дополнительные. В народе считается, что узи полностью безопасная операция.

----------


## kazangi

ну народ народом, но я думаю, что не зря плановых узи ВСЕГО три. Знач даже в медицине не уверены, что абсолютно безопасно. Безопаснее других методов на сегодняшний день, но не абсолютно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

ну, эт у нас в стране всего 3 узи. в японии узи обязана беременная делать каждый месяц без права отказаться даже. в германии тоже предлагают делать каждый визит к врачу, но можно отказываться и делать реже.
надо, правда, заметить, что конкретно в японии (у меня знакомая там не так давно рожала) узи дляться по 2-3 минуты. Думаю, как раз скорость проведения этого исследования зависит от компетентности и квалификации врача. По моим наблюдениям, у нас делают и по 10 и по 15 минут. а еще могут и допплер назначить, там вообще полчаса, а излучение гораздо больше. Кстати, мало кто знает, но КТГ - это тоже ультразвуковое излучение, только немного меньше по мощности.

----------


## kazangi

да, от длительности точно много зависит. Мне когда долго делали, матка в тонус приходила, причем без допплера. Ас допплером когда сделали быстро - никакого тонуса, хотя срок был уже большой и треники были уже и матка чувствительная.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, вот я согласна с вами в том плане, что мама должна побольше прислушиваться к себе и к своей интуиции. Если чувствует, что все ок, то и забить на все анализы и на врачей. Но уж если сводит коленки от страха за ребенка, то лучше эти страхи развеять, потому что все эти переживания транслируются на ребенка, что сказывается на его развитии тоже далеко не самым лучшим образом. 

У меня в первую беременность было как раз три плановых УЗИ. Причем первое я сделала на сроке 18 недель, потому что, во-первых, уже довольно поздно встала на учет, в 12-13 недель. А потом еще на УЗИ очередь была, на платное обследование тогда денег не было. 

Во вторую беременность УЗИ-обследований было больше. Но! Мое мнение, это было оправдано. У меня сложная беременность была, дважды начинались кровотечения. Первое - на сроке 5-6 недель, второе было в 14-15 недель. Что бы сделали со мной лет так 20-30 назад? Однозначно на чистку отправили бы. Потому что кровотечение однозначно означало гибель плода. И только благодаря УЗИ сейчас удается выяснить в таких случаях, жив ребенок или нет. 

Второе УЗИ я тоже делала в Калуге в 1-й ЖК. Мне там намеряли утолщение плаценты, нашли взвесь в водах, сказав, что это является признаком наличия внутриутробной инфекции. Участковый гинеколог сразу выписала кучу таблеток, в том числе, и антибиотиков. Вот после этого я и поехала на Опарина, потому что, как сказала моя врач из Москвы: "ваше калужское УЗИ совсем не показательно". На московском УЗИ все оказалось замечательно, никаких таблеток я, конечно же, пить не стала. А если бы пропила? Вот не люблю сослагательное наклонение, но, тем не менее: а как бы эти препараты сказались на развитии моей дочки? Ведь многие современные препараты тоже из разряда: вред от их приема не выявлен. То есть фактически это означает, что и безопасность не доказана. 

Ну, и я категорически против модных нынче 3Д и 4Д-УЗИ. Я лично общалась с беременными девочками, которые отдавали за эту услугу приличное количество денег, чтобы "получше рассмотреть масика" и получить в довесок "клевые фотки". Кстати, в хороших московских клиниках эти исследования просто так не назначают, только в тех случаях, когда есть угроза жизни плода.

----------


## Polixenia

> Ну и еще такой момент про вот конкретно разные институты и Опарина в частности. Буквально недавно об этом разговаривали встрече беременных. Есть такое мнение, что где-где а в разных НИИ акушерства и прочих специализированных роддомах специалисты именно по патологиям, по серьезным вещам, они привыкли к определенному сценарию, что надо спасать, и родить максимально естественно и без вмешательств там сложнее, чем в простом затрапезном рд с зановесочками в рюшечку. Но это чисто по родам.


Мне кажется, такие сценарии присущи не только столичным центрам, но и обычным региональным. Моя доктор, о которой я здесь уже не раз упомянала, именно по этой причине сама рожала не в больнице, а дома. Трижды! И многие из ее пациенток делают то же самое.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот еще навеяло. Не про УЗИ, но про вред еще не рожденному ребенку. От мобильных телефонов он наверняка не меньше, а может, и больше. Но если от УЗИ отказаться можно, то как избавить свою жизнь от сотовой связи? эту проблему точно не решишь, выкинув свой мобильник в помойку.

----------


## kazangi

Оксана, +1, причем добавлю - мы живем окутанные электромагнитными волнами. Телевизор, холодильник, компьютер, мобильник, микроволновка, стиралка, посудомойка, двд, wi-fi-роутер, да и просто электропроводка - это вот что у нас есть в нашей маленькой однушке - провода везде, излучение везде! и мы до конца не знаем как на нас все это влияет.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирина, я тоже часто об этом думаю. Бывает порой дикое желание сбежать куда-нибудь в тайгу (поможет ли?). Утешает только одно: что мы, как колорадские жуки, способны приспосабливаться к новым условиям без вреда (ну, или без сильного вреда) для здоровья.

----------


## Ramadana

Как же наши бабушки наших мам родили без узи?

У меня подруга за беременность 6 раз бегала, сама до сих пор не может объяснить зачем. Причем папа - мама здоровы, не пьют не курят, ведут здоровый образ жизни, у нее здоровое питание итд 
Родила...дочу, гв было без искусственного и в конце концов -  девочке 2 года - она не разговаривает (кстати моя крестница лапочка). Разве узи свою лепту не внесло? Ультразвук это не телевизор и не телефон - это непосредственно прямое облучение (имхо)

----------


## Polixenia

> девочке 2 года - она не разговаривает (кстати моя крестница лапочка). Разве узи свою лепту не внесло? Ультразвук это не телевизор и не телефон - это непосредственно прямое облучение (имхо)


*Ramadana*, вообще-то неговорение в 2 года - это совсем не патология. Я знаю много детишек, которые начинали говорить только после трех лет, зато сразу внятно и предложениями. У меня племяш как раз из таких детишек. Молчал-молчал, а потом как заговорил! Как раз после трех лет. Сейчас ему 8 лет, умненький мальчик, учится в московской гимназии. 

Кстати, по поводу задержки речевого развития у малышей говорили недавно с подругой, она детский психолог. Знаете, что она сказала по этому поводу? Оказывается, "неговорящие" дети часто растут в семьях сверхчутких родителей, которые понимают своих чад, как говорится, без слов. То есть у детей нет нужды напрягаться и что-то там формулировать типа: хочу есть или хочу спать. Поэтому когда такие родители обращаются за помощью к моей подруге, она советует: перестаньте понимать своих детей! в том смысле, чтобы у детишек появилась мотивация к говорению. Вот как-то так. 

Что касается УЗИ... я совсем не защищаю этот метод, повторюсь, все хорошо в меру. Просто это не вполне продуктивно и правильно - валить все детские проблемы именно на УЗИ. Проблемы были всегда, в том числе, и во времена наших бабушек-дедушек. И кто сказал, что этих проблем было меньше?

----------


## kazangi

Оксана, ППКС!!!! и про неговорение и сверхпонимание я писала в другой темке))) 2 года - это вообще не показательный возраст для речевого развития, и помимо узи есть множество факторов, которые могут повлиять на ребенка.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирина, что такое ППКС???

----------


## kazangi

Подпишусь Под Каждым Словом)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я вот тоже не думаю, что какой-то один отдельностоящий фактор может быть ответственнен за развитие какого-то умения или навыка. До двух лет столько всего ребенок переживает, и упасть может, и, если в поликлинике наблюдается, столько прививок перенести или того же узи, но уже непосредственно на нем (скрининг головного мозга в месяц, вроде, делают), а не через маму, уж не говоря о родителях, их темпераменте, речевых привычках, характере самого ребенка, способах ухода за ребенком (слинги и высаживание те же, совместный сон). А сами роды? Тоже вполне себе фактор, как проходили роды. Все в совокупности влияет. Т.е. вычленять чисто УЗИ как виновника какой-то конкретной бедки не вполне корректно. Но это чисто личное впечатление. В целом-то я не на стороне УЗИ как рутинного исследования.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот! мое мнение, залог успешного развития ребенка - это хорошие роды. Могу поделиться личным наблюдением (ни в коем случае не претендую на его объективность). Когда ждала Лизу, очень много времени проводила на одном беременном форуме. Так вот, по моему мнению, те детки были спокойнее и позитивнее, чьи мамы рожали максимально естественно и без стимуляции. Правда, это уже совсем другая тема как бы :Smile:

----------


## Panda

> мы живем окутанные электромагнитными волнами. Телевизор, холодильник, компьютер, мобильник, микроволновка, стиралка, посудомойка, двд, wi-fi-роутер, да и просто электропроводка - это вот что у нас есть в нашей маленькой однушке - провода везде, излучение везде! и мы до конца не знаем как на нас все это влияет


))) кстати про излучение и однушку: у меня брат с женой живут в Москве, в однушке. так они вообще не парятся особо, отключают все что можно из разеток, если в данный момент не пользуются (провода, удлинители, телефон городской, компьютер). на мой вопрос тревожного городского жителя: как же так, телефон (например) разрядется и вам !не дозвонятся!, они ответили: ну и что, кому надо - нас найдет, зато излучения меньше )))

----------


## Panda

мое отношение к узи:
когда узнала, что скоро стану мамой, и меня направили на первое узи - почитала, узнала, какие патологии выявляют этим методом. и уверенная в правильности того,что делаю, пошла. делала планово 3 узи за беременность. в конце срока опять почитала про узи. поняла, что все неоднозначно. считаю 2е плановое узи вообще бессмысленным, т.к. ситуация к концу срока еще может измениться, а (заранее извиняюсь даже за рассуждения на эту тему, но все же) аборт в случае выявленных страшных бяк на этих сроках не делают, насколько я знаю.
насчет 3го планово узи - считаю, что надо делать, если есть какие-то вопросы, которые необходимо разрешить для определения возможного хода родов.
первое... это для меня еще не решенный вопрос: безопасность метода под сомнением, но описанный случай с мертвым ре, выявленным на узи... вообщем все неоднозначно.
мой опыт узи во время беременности:
как я уже написала - было 3 плановых. на первом сказали, что все касающееся ребенка, отлично (и это меня успокоило на время всей беременности). но обнаружили предлежание плаценты, + узистка не объяснила ничего (сказала, гинеколог всё объяснит. а он по плану был только через 2 недели). это, конечно, держало меня в легком напряжении всю беременность (т.к. в случае неизменности ситуации это прямой путь на кесарево). поэтому на 2е узи я бежала вприпрыжку - узнать, что все хорошо, и предлежание больше не предлежание ))) результат 2го узи - частичное предлежание. оказывается в начале срока у меня было полное предлежание, а я думала, что уже тогда частичное. ну тут меня быстро успокоили, что динамика положительная, и риск оооочень маааленький. но, как понимаете, 3е узи я не пропустила. результат - все ОК, рожайте себе сами на здоровье.
так что у меня опыт +/-: успокоили за ребенка, но напрягли возможным кесаревым. со вторым ребенком я не знаю, как буду себя вести. вот начиталась, что узи очень не показательны даже в выявлении всяких бяк на ранних стадиях, и думаю теперь, а надо ли?

----------


## Ramadana

Самое страшное в этом всем, ну или хотябы неприятное .что врачи тоже люди и способны ошибаться. Могут наговорить на первом УЗИ - что им там померещилось, а потом зазря второе делать. Жаль, что нет вот этой 100% уверенности!!!!
У меня к врачам скептическое настроение. примеров много.
В 2005-м в родном городе пошла к врачу, были беспокойства по-женски, она направила на УЗИ, смотрели-смотрели, высмотрели, говорит сначала: у тебя выкидыш!!!!! У меня глаза большие, я даже не знала, что беременна - не было признаков!!!!
Врач говорит: вот тебе список, пропей и приходи на повторное УЗИ. Прихожу - на повторном нету выкидыша, зато есть воспаление! Выписала лекарств на 6000 рублей и сказала пролечись, через 1,5 недели приходи.
Это была среда. А в субботу меня уже увозила скорая из дома на операцию с диагнозом внематочная беременность (разорвался плод в трубе)
Вот вам и врач 1 категории - гинеколог! Да и ходила в платную, супер-пупер семейный центр, еще и по рекмендации. Как она могла просмотреть! Вообще не понятно.
В больнице когда на операцию меня принимали, так и сказали, что если бы хоть на пару деньков раньше - они бы аккуратно бы извлекли плод из трубы и она бы не порвалась.

Уже в Калуге: 2008 -  оказалась в ЖК на Болотникова - врач молодая (фамилию забыла - на 2 этаже). Прописала мне лекарства. Через 4 дня я к участковому поступила с отравлением, когда выяснили, оказалось, что она мне предозировку прописала - аппарат Очень сильный и с большими побочными! Потом еще после него лечили.)
Вобщем ГОРЕ-врачи.

На врача сложно сейчас положиться, тут еще и здравый смысл и самой видимо потихоньку изучать сиптомы медицины те или иные приходиться.
ПОЛНАЯ НЕГАРАНТИРОВАННОСТЬ!

----------


## kazangi

нда... мне на последнем узи в 36 недель поставили задержку развития "я напишу, а врачи пусть сами разбираются" - слова узиста, когда я с этими результатами приехала в Анненки, там чуть ли не у виска покрутили, все размеры и показатели соответствовали сроку.

----------


## Polixenia

У мужа есть хороший знакомый, врач-узист. По его словам, чтобы делать УЗИ беременным женщинам, врач должен обладать каким-то особым сертификатом (прошу прощения, но точное его название я не знаю). Так вот, как говорит наш знакомый, в Калуге этот сертификат имеют только три врача. Один из них Михайлов в Аненках (очень его хвалил). Так что - делаем выводы...

----------


## Jazz

*Polixenia*, а у кого еще из калужских УЗИ-стов есть такие сертификаты, ваш знакомый, случайно, не знает? Интересно на будущее.

----------


## kiara

Самый первый *был* у Дуболазова еще с десяток лет назад, но сей товарищ-господин решил, что ему "оно" не надо - уровень свой подтвержать, он сам себе Господь Бог)))) так что сейчс у него нет (вернее 2 год назад точно не было, может за это время что-то изменилось...)

----------


## lastochka

Офф: Вот о Дуболазове вообще очень негативные отзывы несколько раз слышала...Михайлов- лучший узист на всю Калугу, но не Б-г, конечно. Он меня знает и только он и смотрит с 2004 г.  И тоже был прокол, в котором он честно подписался. Замершая берем-ть - он поставил. так и было. Выскабливание. Прошло 1, 5 недели, а у меня кровит и кровит....Приехали к нему. Смотрел ооооочень долго, бросил датчик и сказал: в матке что-то точно есть, но точно понять не могу - то ли просто сгустки крови(сами выйдут), то ли кусок плаценты(надо снова выскабливать). Ну, конечно, повезли выскабливать...Ждать-то у моря погоды никто не стал..Результат - это были сгустки крови, то есть можно было избежать этого повторного ужаса...Он потом меня даже пожалел. и кстати, он же мне говорил про вред узи, про звуковой удар для ребенка. Разговор шел во время второго узи моего старшего. Кирилл уткнулся в стенку матки и наотрез отказывался показать лицо и назальную кость. Алексей Викторович заметил вслух, что малышу очень процедура не нравится...Разговорились - он много чего знает на эту тему вреда от ультразвука

----------


## Polixenia

> *Polixenia*, а у кого еще из калужских УЗИ-стов есть такие сертификаты, ваш знакомый, случайно, не знает? Интересно на будущее.


Я не интересовалась у него на эту тему. На тот момент мне это было неактуально. При случае поинтересуюсь :Wink:

----------


## kazangi

Улька у меня тоже во время узи руками закрывалась и отворачивалась

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тоже приплюсуюсь к тому, что сын во время узи старался закрыться и отвернуться.

----------


## kiara

+1 ! У нас и картинка с узи - ручки наглухо закрывают личико - и так все время процедуры было, доктор спросил нас - давайте не будем его *так* тревожить, вы не против, конечно - мы были не против!

----------


## yakudza

А что вы скажете о необходимости и сообразности узи в 12 недель с использованием метода (не помню как называется) "когда-аппарат-вводят-внутрь"?
Просто мне назначили, я в принципе идти собираюсь, но в списке "чего надо" - презерватив. видимо именно для этого.

В первую беременность, я обследовала узи органов малого таза в "клинике сем. медицины" на предмет того, "чего й то я не беременнею никак".
Обследование проводилось таким методом. И как только она увидела, что я (о чудо!) всё-таки беременна (5 недель) быстренько всё закончила, пояснив, что это не особо полезно для ре.

Так что я задумалась. (но от узи в принципе пока не откажусь)

----------


## kazangi

вагинальный датчик - эта штука называется. Его назначают на маленьких сроках, т.к. лучше видно им, вод еще мало и через живот сложнее смотреть. Но мне в 12 недель уже таким не делали, через живот только смотрели и все было прекрасно видно.

----------


## lastochka

трансвагинальное исследование....не люблю я его. В 12 нед мне  тож без него делали.А вт в 5-6 нед с ним.
И вообще, я что-то пропустила? у нас еще одна беременяшка появилась?)))Катюша, подтверди же мои домыслы... :Smile: ))

----------


## yakudza

Интересно, воздействие от него более вредное, или всё равно с какий стороны на плод эту волну пускать?

Лен, ну да)))))))))

----------


## lastochka

Ой, расплылась в улыбке))Очень радуюсь! Молодцы! И разница будет у детишек очень удачная!(по своему опыту говорю) :Smile: 
Что касается воздействия, то тут не столько о волне-то речь...Датчик -то просто по шейке матки ездит, и на стенки частично заходит(как по животу , но тут по матке), то есть как бы трогает их, при сильном нажатии давит...Я бы больше об этом волновалась...Какой срок-то? Советую отказаться от трансвагинального обследования.

----------


## yakudza

Двенадцатая неделя на носу (по менсячным). Хотя я не особо уверена. По узи, наверное, срок меньше будет.

----------


## lastochka

Я, конечно, не врач, но даже если узи покажет недель 10, то трансвагинальному датчику говорим досвидос. Абсолютно не нужен! Все и так видно, через живот!!!!А если врач будет говорить, что невидно, тогда меняй врача.

----------


## kazangi

согласна с вышесказанным! у меня узи и показало 10 недель, фотка с этого единственная была, т.к. это был единственный раз, когда все хорошо видно было.

----------


## котенок

у меня реальный срок был меньше 10 недель (по месячным 12) и все хорошо видно было. никакой подготовки небыло(типо выпить литр воды за час до УЗИ)

----------


## Амина

Интересная темка, неоднозначная для меня) Я не считаю УЗИ безопасным, но! За свои Б я делала его по 5-6 раз. Никуда мои дети не отваачивались, не закрывались, разве что второй половую принадлежность тщательно скрывал) У беременной меня срывает крышу. Я боюсь!!! Сначала я боюсь внематочной (есть риск, тем более у меня всего одна труба), делаю недель в 7, потом - плановое в 12. В первую Б у меня нашли какое-то отклонение, обязали в 16 сделать повторное. Во вторую Б у меня не шевелился долго ребенок, я с ума сходила недели 2, потом решила, что сумасшедшая мама - это не лучший итог, и пошла на УЗИ. Плановое в 20, плановое в 30, потом перед домашними родами мне порекомендовали пройти УЗИ на предмет расположение плаценты, пуповины и пр. Во вторую Б не проходила, кажется... Сейчас я понимаю, что можно было обойтись 2-3 плановыми... Но когда я больше ни о чем не могу думать и меня съедает беспокойство за малыша.........
Кстати, старший после 6 УЗИ к 2 годам говорил отлично и сейчас ни минуты не может помолчать, а младший к 1,5 годам шпарил предложениями.  :Smile:

----------


## Веснушка

вот и я такая же ненормальная, вечно волнуюсь.....так что уж первое узи я бы полюбому сделала....второе фиг знает...с Гошей делала, потому что практически не чувствовала шевелений из за жуткого кашля...и ваще болела так, что никому не пожелаю: жуткий насморк, горло, конъюктивит с офигенными головными болями, потом кашель, от которого болело все...было страшно и второе узи сделала...ну и третье конечно...вот на третьем почти ничего видно и не было... как поведу себя в след раз, кто его знает....наверное по ситуации...

----------


## kazangi

Знаете, в чем для меня большой плюс узи - оно делает беременность ощутимой, помогает ее осознать и принять. Особенно, когда оно на позитиве делается.

----------


## Ramadana

> Я боюсь!!! Сначала я боюсь внематочной (есть риск, тем более у меня всего одна труба), делаю недель в 7, потом - плановое в 12.


Амина, а что говорили врачи про внематочную? есть риск повторной? У меня просто тоже была ВБ

----------


## Амина

*Ramadana*, у меня не внематочная была, киста огромных размеров, оперировали, грозили спайками, сложностями забеременивания и вынашивания. Ттт, пока все хорошо.

----------


## Ramadana

> тем более у меня всего одна труба


А почему тогда одна труба?!

----------


## Амина

Удалили вместе с кистой.

----------


## yakudza

И всё-таки без узи никуда!
Первый триместр - он непростой, меняется организм, скачет настроение, токсикоз и т.п. Оно, конечно, понятно, я же беременна... Но всё равно мысль бродит, что ж так фигово!
А тут 12 недель - УЗИ. И ты наконец видишь своего малыша! И даже слышишь стук его сердечка! Совсем маленького, крохотулечки! А вон у него ручки, ножки, видны даже пальчики и носик! Это волшебно!
И это не просто баловство, себя потешить. Это мощный толчок к пробуждению материнских чувств, причем не только у первородящих женщин. Теперь ты любишь и хранишь не просто (the) ребенка, ты носишь вот этого конкретноо, симпатичного, своего (а) ребенка!!!
... это чудо...

----------

